# 'The Office Experiment' Mr Aqua 12 gallon long, freshwater planted



## Mpls MN Andrew (Oct 23, 2010)

The Office Experiment idea came to me December 2010. To this date I have never put together a tank with so many controls in such a small space. If all comes to plan, submitting an entry to the 2011 or 2012 AQA Contest would be amazing.

My hope is to have taller semi-aquatic plants that grow over the sides or have a lawn effect that covers the bottom evenly. I plan on making this tank a heavily planted. Though it's small in size, I am open to having the plants overwhelm. High output lighting, carbon dioxide injection, daily trace fertilizing and ground tablet fertilizing; the plan is to not miss a key area for a high level aquascape. For fish, I would love to have either Blue German Ramirezi or Apistogrammas accompanying the plants.









You can see more about this tank on my blog.


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Wow, that's a nice tank. I like the idea of putting it on top of a shelf; lol I would be distracted if I was thinking about picking up a book to read from that shelf


----------



## Mpls MN Andrew (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks NeonFlux! The bright 10K bulb has brought much needed light into the office. Now I can read those books oppose to taking them into the other room.


----------



## AzFishKid (Aug 22, 2009)

Very nice! I love the dimensions of 12L's.


----------



## Mpls MN Andrew (Oct 23, 2010)

I've added a fish and a few plants.


----------



## Tausendblatt (Sep 16, 2009)

I thought that was a 55 it looked so long. Well, you`re off to a great start, and I will be intrigued to see the finished product!


----------



## Mpls MN Andrew (Oct 23, 2010)

The tank is coming along well. I've added a piece of drift wood and java moss. The extra plants must have taken the nutrients the algae blooms were consuming. Right now the algae is at the lowest point since I started the tank in January.

In a way to say thank you to APC for showing me so many peoples tank I thought to post these pictures first. These will be my next weeks blog post.

Enjoy!


----------



## hoplo (May 14, 2007)

'have taller semi-aquatic plants that grow over the sides'

How about a big sword plant sticking out of the tank? Would look even better when it starts to flower. Pennyworts seem to do great when semi-submerged as well.


----------



## hamsterman (Sep 19, 2006)

I would recommend getting rid of that BBA before it takes over!


----------



## Mpls MN Andrew (Oct 23, 2010)

I hear you hamsterman. Are you talking about those first few pictures? Having HO lighting make this my first true encounter with and algae. Moving the light higher, adding trace elements and having more plants seem to have helped for the most part. If you're seeing BBA on my newer shoot, please point them out cuz I don't see them. Thank again for the comment, it's nice to pick up a few tips here and there.


----------



## Puffbug (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow, that looks really good so far, especially since it's only a 12 gallon tank.


----------



## Mpls MN Andrew (Oct 23, 2010)

Here is the latest picture after a rearrange and glass clean. I've added a CO2 injector. Slow growth coming in quiet nice. You can't tell but the mircoswords are sprouting here and there.


----------



## Mpls MN Andrew (Oct 23, 2010)

Crystal Red Shrimp!


----------



## demonr6 (Feb 24, 2011)

Nice tank, I was looking at one of those to replace a bookshelf tank I have now. I wish there was a 3 footer that was lower than the 16-18 inch monsters out there. Keep the updates coming.


----------



## Mpls MN Andrew (Oct 23, 2010)

Tanks doing well for the most part. Obvious improvements are needed to tone down the darker algae on the Anubis and Crypo.

Two Crystal Red Shrimp are left which is what I expected with the hard water at that time.

Water conditions are almost right for Apistograms. I'm holding on an even 7 PH. ...SOON!

I've added a few Ivy's on top of the filters. As sad as they look this was the outcome from over watering. Side note:agree IN ADVANCE with your fiancee about who and when waters the plants.


----------



## shauliko (May 1, 2011)

great blog you have


----------



## Mpls MN Andrew (Oct 23, 2010)

Here she is in all her glory.

Thanks for the comment about my blog. I haven't kept up since the weather got nice so we'll see how it develops.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Your tank is looking good. I'm a little concerned because your substrate is so deep. Sometimes it lends itself to anaerobic bacteria pockets. Most people don't use more than about 3" of substrate unless it's some special kind like ADA Aqua Soil. I have seen that quite deep.


----------



## Mpls MN Andrew (Oct 23, 2010)

The tank is only 8" tall with only 2.5" of substrate right now. Should be good right? 

I have had two apistogramas in the tank for a week now. My lady tossed out the blood worms in the freezer by accident. Had'm all chopped up in a shot glass just chill'n. Too funny!


----------



## tnt808 (Apr 26, 2011)

Your substrate height is okay, the tank just looks tall because its wide.


----------



## Mpls MN Andrew (Oct 23, 2010)




----------



## Mpls MN Andrew (Oct 23, 2010)




----------



## sierramists1 (Jun 22, 2011)

Awesome tank! I love the dimensions of it- it makes it look a lot larger than it really is. Great work!


----------



## RonPaul (Jul 5, 2011)

Great tank. What fish are in the tank? Are those white clouds and ember tetras in there?


----------



## Mpls MN Andrew (Oct 23, 2010)

RonPaul said:


> Great tank. What fish are in the tank? Are those white clouds and ember tetras in there?


I haven't put a name to the tetra's until now and those look about right. I've had them for years and they are robust, active and peaceful. You are also correct about the white clouds. I've got a pair of flying foxes and a pair of Apistogramma cacatoides (almost 100% on that). While there are a few crystal red shrimps they don't come out until the lights turn off.


----------



## Mpls MN Andrew (Oct 23, 2010)




----------



## RonPaul (Jul 5, 2011)

Really nice ....


----------

